# PC herunterfahren mit der cmb Konsole



## Tizianori (6. November 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, wenn man z.B. 10 PCs hat, kann man da mit der cmb Konsole einen anderen PC herunterfahren?

Mir hat das ein Kollege erzählt, kann das jemand bestätigen? Und mir erklären wie das geht?

mfg Tizianori


----------



## Dranay (6. November 2008)

Es gibt keine CMB Konsole, du meinst die CMD Konsole, auch unter DOS bzw. MS-DOS bekannt^^

Wie man jetzt den PC runterfährt weiß ich grad nich mehr auswenig, gib doch einfach mal in der cmd /h oder /help ein oder versuchs mal mit shootdown oder shoot down oder irgend sowas.

Möglich ist es über das CMD mehrere PCs herunter zu fahren, aber das ist dann nicht mit nem siplem /shootdown getan.

Du musst die PCs im Netzwerk haben, musst darauf zugreifen können und solltest auch noch den Code wissen den du eingeben musst um die PCs zu kontacktieren und herunter zu fahren.

Ich vermute mal ihr plant sowas wie die Schul PCs herunter fahren zu lassen - ein guter Rat von mir, lasst es besser gleich bleiben. Slebst wenn ihr herausfindet wie das geht und euch ne entsprechende BAT Datei auf nen USB kopiert und in der Schule benutzen wollt, die ganzen PCs haben ne Log und die Lehrer haben euch schneller am Arsch und von der Schule gekickt als euch lieb ist....


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Es gibt keine CMB Konsole, du meinst die CMD Konsole, auch unter DOS bzw. MS-DOS bekannt^^
> 
> Wie man jetzt den PC runterfährt weiß ich grad nich mehr auswenig, gib doch einfach mal in der cmd /h oder /help ein oder versuchs mal mit shootdown oder shoot down oder irgend sowas.
> 
> ...


als ich den ersten teil des textes las kam mir eine idee und im zweiten teil wurde sie wieder verworfen^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

```
shutdown -m (Ip oder Pc Name z.b. 192.168.1.2) -t (Zeit z.b. 5 = 5 Sekunden) -s
```

Beispiel

```
shuwdown -m 192.168.1.1 -t 10 -s
```

wär zwar bei mir der Router den ich nicht ausschalten kann aber egal..
Um die anderen pc's herunterzufahren musst du rechte verteilen im netz.. ansonsten block es windows


----------



## lavax (7. November 2008)

Bei mir sieht der Befehl wie folgt aus:


```
shutdown -s -m test -t 600 -f -c TEST
```

Erklärung:
 -s  = das er runterfahren soll (ohne das gehts nich) alternativ geht auch -L (dann loggt er sich nur aus)
 -m = Zielname
 - t = ist die Zeit in Sekunden bis er runterfährt
 - f = alle Programme werden ohne zu Fragen beendet (ansonsten bleibt er hängen, wenn er fragt, ob eine Datei gespeichert werden soll)
 - c = Kommentar 

Ein Übersicht über alle Befehle bekommst du, wenn du in der Konsolo einfach nur "shutdown" eingibst.


----------



## x3n0n (7. November 2008)

Mach es am besten gleich mit 
	
	



```
shutdown -i
```


----------

